# Kicker Audio Systems?



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Wholesale markup is my only guess because they are identical systems.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

They actually make two different systems, one with just an amp/sub and another with an additional amp for your other speakers. Believe the "powerstage" is the complete system where the other one is called just "substage".


----------



## leviathan21 (May 5, 2013)

spacedout said:


> They actually make two different systems, one with just an amp/sub and another with an additional amp for your other speakers. Believe the "powerstage" is the complete system where the other one is called just "substage".


Thats true, but both of these systems seem to be the PowerStage as they both have the DSP Amp, and the Sub with SubAmp. To me they seem identical.





mjspiess said:


> Wholesale markup is my only guess because they are identical systems.


Thats what I'm thinking...


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I have just the substage and am pleased with it. I bought it brand new on eBay with a best offer of $432 shipped vs the $699 retail price.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

ShopChevy is overcharging on the shipping.....$250 in shipping to my address.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Both are trash and a waste of money... Thats the similarity :grin:


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Both are trash and a waste of money... Thats the similarity :grin:


I wouldn't say they are trash, but would agree they are overpriced. I think I got a great deal though. I couldn't have built a custom box to fit that location, bought an amp, sub & wires for $432.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

mjspiess said:


> I wouldn't say they are trash, but would agree they are overpriced. I think I got a great deal though. I couldn't have built a custom box to fit that location, bought an amp, sub & wires for $432.


I can't make a cheeseburger as cheap as McDonalds but that doesnt mean Ill enjoy it.

Whats the point of getting a great deal on something that sucks?

On another note if you like it than thats all that matters.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

hificruzer226 said:


> I can't make a cheeseburger as cheap as McDonalds but that doesnt mean Ill enjoy it.
> 
> Whats the point of getting a great deal on something that sucks?
> 
> On another note if you like it than thats all that matters.


i agree.

kicker has a similar package for my f150 which I bought. It's definitely better than stock, but it still sucks lol


Luckily, I got it apart of a group buy so it only set me back 350 for the powerstage


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I looked into this idea and kicked it around for awhile. Then I realized I have the ability to install a much better system for a much lower price myself. So that's what I ended up doing. But that doesn't mean this isnt right for you, there's just no way I could pay that and still feel good about myself. You'd be better off getting an inverter and a really good ipod dock.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

The most important thing for me was trunk space. There's no doubt there are better setups as far as sound, but it's really hard to beat the space saving setup.

What 6x9s did you use? Is that a 4 channel amp? 2 for subs & 2 for 6x9s?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

mjspiess said:


> The most important thing for me was trunk space. There's no doubt there are better setups as far as sound, but it's really hard to beat the space saving setup.
> 
> What 6x9s did you use? Is that a 4 channel amp? 2 for subs & 2 for 6x9s?


Yeah that's a fair point, I have had two 12" subs in all my cars so I've gotten used to only having half a trunk. It is a 4 channel 1600 watt Boss amp. Channels 1&2 power the two 3-way 6x9s they have their own full pass switch that lets me send all of the frequencies to them, but the subs are 4 ohms a piece and they're wired in series inside the box for a single 8 ohm load. I bridged the connection on channels 3&4 and its frequency switch is set to low pass. I can further tune the low pass filter to include more or less frequency. 

To the people who like to blow their windows out with their subs: I run it this way because it adds the perfect amount of sound to the music that I listen to, and I like the way it looks. Yes I understand you can set it up to be a lot louder.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Yeah that's a fair point, I have had two 12" subs in all my cars so I've gotten used to only having half a trunk. It is a 4 channel 1600 watt Boss amp. Channels 1&2 power the two 3-way 6x9s they have their own full pass switch that lets me send all of the frequencies to them, but the subs are 4 ohms a piece and they're wired in series inside the box for a single 8 ohm load. I bridged the connection on channels 3&4 and its frequency switch is set to low pass. I can further tune the low pass filter to include more or less frequency.
> 
> To the people who like to blow their windows out with their subs: I run it this way because it adds the perfect amount of sound to the music that I listen to, and I like the way it looks. Yes I understand you can set it up to be a lot louder.


I do quite enjoy blowing my windows out with my 2500 watt amp and 2 12" subs wired to 2 ohms.... I just need to amplify my speakers and it'd be perfect....I just really don't want to run all those additional wires all over my new car.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

leviathan21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking to juice up my audio system in my 13' Cruze and have been looking at Kicker's Powerstage system.
> 
> ...


But back on track, I think if you find the powerstage system at a decent price somewhere, maybe used, maybe not....you should totally get it. 

I heard the pioneer system in the 2015 Malibu (which I assume is probably better than the one in the Cruze) and that thing was kickin and rattling. 

So with the Cruze powerstage having an actual sub and dsp for the speakers, I think if anything it'll sound better because I don't (believe) the pioneer system has a TRUE subwoofer (I could be wrong).

If you want some classy thump, go for it....just shop around for a better deal like on eBay like some of the other users on here.:th_salute:


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

There is one of the most comprehensive in depth and well structured tutorials on audio in this forum. The fact that this is being talked about is blowing my mind ATM.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> There is one of the most comprehensive in depth and well structured tutorials on audio in this forum. The fact that this is being talked about is blowing my mind ATM.


With a $1000 price tag. No thanks.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

mjspiess said:


> With a $1000 price tag. No thanks.


clearly you did not read/comprehend what was being taught. Enjoy your pile of crap


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> clearly you did not read/comprehend what was being taught. Enjoy your pile of crap


I did read through it and at the end, said no thanks. There's no doubt that setup sounds better than the Kicker, but there's no chance I personally would ever drop $1000 on a sound system. You get what you pay for and I'm satisfied with what I got.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

mjspiess said:


> I did read through it and at the end, said no thanks. There's no doubt that setup sounds better than the Kicker, but there's no chance I personally would ever drop $1000 on a sound system. You get what you pay for and I'm satisfied with what I got.


The kicker set up does not include speakers. Unless I totally missed something. The ones in the SQ thread are mainly based on speakers not subwoofers however it is discussed. 

I get that your satisfied with your set up (as I stated before) but I would never spend $400+ to make my stereo sound worse.


----------

